# Institute of Culinary Education



## feldrave (Mar 6, 2003)

Hello again,

I was wondering, have any of you heard about this school in NY? They have a Culinary Arts program that seems pretty nice. Also, their work/study plan is especially attractive for someone without that much money on his hands, like me. Please let me know what you've heard/know about this school.

Thanks


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

ICE used to be called Peter Kump's. Try doing on search here on both "ICE" and "Kump" and you will find lots of comments. Just be warned: one of the moderators here goes out with a staff member at ICE. So take what KyleW says with a grain of salt.   No, seriously, all the comments on the school should be very helpful to you.


----------



## feldrave (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks! I did find a lot of useful info in previous posts. I have one more question, though: Can I take the work/study program during school, or do I have to complete it before classes start? I'm asking this since that would mean I'd have to pay living expenses for an extra year


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

you have to finish the work study prior to entering the program.... assuming you qualify for it. i just went to an interview for it. you are evaluated on your work habits for 3 days and then put on a waiting list...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I heard that Suzanne!  Yes, you do have to complete the Work before you get to Study. 

Brown Sugar - I'm curious, who did you speak with at ICE?


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

i spoke with pia vallone. i guess she serves as the coordinator of the program. you can call the main switchboard and they will transfer you and set up an appointment.

good luck!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Pia is indeed the Work Study Coordinator. My girlfriend is an Admissions Counselor. She works with people who choose to pay up front for the program. If anyone needs any help with ICE let me know.
Kyle


----------



## feldrave (Mar 6, 2003)

I really appreciate all your replies, thanks!


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

i just found out i was accepted into the work study program at ICE. i am on my way! :bounce: ironically, after spending 3 days at the school (working), i'm kinda thinking about switching to culinary.  i'm sure that's only temporary. LOL!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Very cool! Say hi to all my friends


----------



## bubblegum681740 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi I'm from California and I want to go to ICE because of the work study program. On average how long does it take to get into the work study program and how long does it take to complete it? Do they assign you a position into the culinary program right after or do you have to wait to get into that after you complete the work study?


----------



## winsess (Dec 28, 2007)

do ICE admit international students?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, ICE has many international students. They are well schooled in the ways of Visa's.


----------



## gigi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Kyle!
My name is Giovanna and I'm from Brazil. I was considering the pastry program at ICE, do you know anything about it? 

Thanks


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The pastry curriculum @ ICE was developed by Nick Malgieri. They have a beautiful facility in NYC and can help with things like visas.
You can read more about it here: The Institute of Culinary Education: Culinary Arts Program Curriculum Outline


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi I'm from California and I want to go to ICE because of the work study program. On average how long does it take to get into the work study program

*
and how long does it take to complete it?* it all depends on the time you have to give to the program. I chose to do my workstudy slowly and I was working two other jobs as well so i did workstudy for a year and a half. I have known people to come in though and do their workstudy in 6 months. It is set up like a real job you have shifts to choose from and you work an eight hour shift. 
*

Do they assign you a position into the culinary program right after or do you have to wait to get into that after you complete the work study?*

It depends. Some times they will have classes they are trying to fill. Each class takes 12 to 16 students but say they have maybe 8 students. What they will do is find the workstudy students who are close to being finished with their workstudy and offer to let you start classes early. Otherwise you do have to wait until your done.

I loved the workstudy program because I got an oppurtunity to work with alot of my Chef Instructors before even taking a class with them. And just by dong the workstudy i learned alot of things about food and cooking.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

Its a great school in the middle of manhattan. their are alot of wonderful chefs from a wide range of backgrounds and they are all very friendly and will talk to you and answer all your questions. The workstudy is great simply because you get to see the school and work with all the chefs before you even attend a class with any of them. I loved it and would definitly reccomend it to anyone looking to attend culinary school. 

If you do the workstudy program, then all of your schooling and supplies are furnished for you. Your uniforms, knives, and all tools and books are given out in class. 

I finished up in 2006 with my schooling so im assuming not much has changed there but I would give them a call and find out more. and also Pia Vallone is a great person she can help you out with any info you want about the workstudy program.


----------



## sweetleaf (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi! Does the work study program apply for international students? I am looking at their pastry program and am really attracted by the same standards it has but being significantly cheaper than the ICC. Would appreciate feedback. Thanks!


----------

